# thats not good...



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Service call today. They smelled an electrical odor and called us, I could feel the heat right away but wasn't expecting this  

Phone flips the pic, sorry


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool place for a lamp...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Get the hot dogs out.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats gotta be the clearest IR image I have ever seen!


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I would love to seen the tempature on that


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> I would love to seen the tempature on that


Ill post it later


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh ya good thing you got there when you did lol


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Thats gotta be the clearest IR image I have ever seen!


Thanks I've been practicing :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice..:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

That just means it's on.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

All the ED breakers come with a pilot light.

-John


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Only grabbed the imager to get temp readings....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

that could end badly....

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Slap some duct tape over that opening, and Bob's your uncle. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> that could end badly....
> 
> ~CS~


::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Only grabbed the imager to get temp readings....


 
We had one several years ago seriously the copper was dripping, customer call us and wants an IR completed, WTF?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Service call today. They smelled an electrical odor and called us, I could feel the heat right away but wasn't expecting this
> 
> Phone flips the pic, sorry


Is that NEON or LED?:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Slap some duct tape over that opening, and Bob's your uncle. :whistling2:


Huh? Don't drag me into this. :jester:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just mount one of these in front of it to cool it and get free heat in the room


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

What kind of ppe were you wearing


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Two weeks ago I was at a site and the facility managers and engineers grilled me to death about my PPE, I opened a hinged door to expose energized buss wearing the proper PPE, they start sticking their noses in after I move back.


They are wearing nylon or rayon or some other lon but NO PPE


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

brian john said:


> Two weeks ago I was at a site and the facility managers and engineers grilled me to death about my PPE, I opened a hinged door to expose energized buss wearing the proper PPE, they start sticking their noses in after I move back.
> 
> 
> They are wearing nylon or rayon or some other lon but NO PPE


Don't you love situations like that when you can just smell the irony?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Huh? Don't drag me into this. :jester:


My Dad's name is Bob. Are you my father? 




Geez, now this is feeling like Star Wars :nerd:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> What kind of ppe were you wearing


Salisbury kit


Face shield
Overpants
Flame resistant jacket
Electrical glove kit


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*weld*

can you just put some jb weld on that?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

And here are the results of a crossthread. 


That breaker was only 1 week old, the EC who installed it won't be coming back to this facility and they already have 2 jobs scheduled for us next week :thumbup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> They are wearing nylon or rayon or some other lon but NO PPE


Rayon is safe for working on jobsites because it is cellulose based. When/if it burns it turns to ash.

All of my hawaiian shirts are either rayon or silk for that reason.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So, now what? This a result of not torquing the connection properly? Is the point at which it attaches to destroyed as well?


Ok, missed the cross threading, sorry


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> Two weeks ago I was at a site and the facility managers and engineers grilled me to death about my PPE, I opened a hinged door to expose energized buss wearing the proper PPE, they start sticking their noses in after I move back...


 Seems like every single time we've gotta put on PPE there's always at least one of those jokers:










-John


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

brian john said:


> Two weeks ago I was at a site and the facility managers and engineers grilled me to death about my PPE, I opened a hinged door to expose energized buss wearing the proper PPE, they start sticking their noses in after I move back.
> 
> 
> They are wearing nylon or rayon or some other lon but NO PPE


Every time that I have a manager or supervisor shadow me when I am racking out a breaker or something like that, I tell them to stand a couple of feet right behind me. When they ask why, I tell them that if there is an explosion and I am blown backwards, they will cushion me before I hit the wall behind them. They quickly get the hint and leave the area!:laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

big john said:


> seems like every single time we've gotta put on ppe there's always at least one of those jokers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 17906
??


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

madclark said:


> It's good that you came on time, it could lead to endangering the lives of the family living in that house if not fix immediately.
> [/URL]


Wife probably plug hair dryer and curling iron in at same time my guess.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> This was a 400A breaker in 4000A switchgear...


Thats a big house for sure.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Thats a big house for sure.


Like this big house:laughing:


----------

